# Jeremy, May and Hammond are going to Netflix!



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

The Sunday times have said Jeremy has told them they are going to start a new show on Netflix! 

Wooohooo

Albeit we won't see anything until March 2016...

It's going to be officially announced within the next 2 weeks.

I am....very.....excited.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> The Sunday times have said Jeremy has told them they are going to start a new show on Netflix!
> 
> Wooohooo
> 
> ...


Blimey, doesn't take much to get you excited does it....:lol:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Interesting timing as the new Top Gear series with Chris Evan is due to air March/April 2016 too...

The final un-shown Top Gear is also on BBC2 this Sunday...

You will be excited beyond belief on Sunday then Starbuck88! :lol:

I will be just a bit too


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

neilos said:


> Blimey, doesn't take much to get you excited does it....:lol:





SBM said:


> You will be excited beyond belief on Sunday then Starbuck88! :lol:
> 
> I will be just a bit too


I will be nursing a semi this sunday... :lol:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Great, that means the Netflix subscription will go up again then


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see what they come up with. 

What kind of budget and viewing figures do Netflix have?

I don't have Netflix, but she's been asking for it. We did try Now TV before I didn't get on with it at all. 

There is just too many different programs that all require different channels and subscriptions.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Netflix is massive, big in America too I believe. plenty of coin to throw at the 3 idiots.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

30 million was the figure i heard being talked about


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Netflix is a worldwide organisation, it's biggest base is in America but it's doing very well here in the UK.

Muzzer I think is right on with the money.

Netflix recently commissioned 3 Adam Sandler movies costing millions. I'm guessing accumulative wealth over the years of people paying subscriptions gives them a solid model to splash out, get new content and entice more people to sign up.

The only thing that bums me about it, is that the USA have got LOTS more stuff than we have, you can trick whatever device you use it on by using DNS codes to get the American Version but is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

looks like i'll have to get netflix then as dont have it at mo lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Crafoo said:


> Great, that means the Netflix subscription will go up again then


It's already going up for new customers


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Lloyd71 said:


> It's already going up for new customers


Yeah i read about that, luckily I'm already subscribed and have the top package so i don't think there was any change with that one anyway was there?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Crafoo said:


> Yeah i read about that, luckily I'm already subscribed and have the top package so i don't think there was any change with that one anyway was there?


The pricing for the top package isn't changing :thumb:


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Lloyd71 said:


> The pricing for the top package isn't changing :thumb:


Yeah that's what i thought.

Not changing at the moment at least


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Surely it'll be on Dave channel eventually anyway.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andy-P said:


> Surely it'll be on Dave channel eventually anyway.


BBC own Dave.... It'll definitely be interesting to see whats going to all happen.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

With Netflix, you can have multiple users so in theory, you could chip £1 in a month between 5 users


----------

